# you got me



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, ok guys that was a good one, i guess i just learned the most important thing about salt water, THE HARD WAY. i cant believe that of all my friends on this forum, all the good advise ive gotten over the years, and NO ONE TOLD ME NOT TO SMELL THE GOO IN THE SKIMMER?? god i almost puked, there should be a sticky in this forum warning us noobs not to see what that crap smells like, god, i can still taste it in the back of my nose. blech....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: where would the fun be in that! Now remember, if you have have friends over and are drunk, dare'em to drink it! :lol:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My Skimmer empties into a Hawaiian Punch Jug. lol. Funny that that stuff comes in so many cool colors. If you ever visit my house.....Don't drink the Hawaiian Punch....You never know!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You think it _smells_ bad...

By the way, don't get it on your clothes or on anything else you don't want permanently stained.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I just noticed that myself - my old hang-on skimmer pulled out green goo but it didn't stink.
The Euro-reef on my newly setup 90 already pulled some nasty sludge out - and man did it stink !
(I thought I had seen bubbles before I setup my Euro-reef -- I was mistaken ! That's what Bubbles look like ! )


----------

